# my DREAM BIKE!!



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2010)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/bik/1801349910.html


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 21, 2010)

It’s always tough when 40 buck comes between you and a dream!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 21, 2010)

Reminds me of the Tulsa Plymouth Belvedere. Except this one can't be brought back.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 21, 2010)

you must not dream in color...


----------



## OldRider (Jun 21, 2010)

Sure he dreams in color, isn't a rust tinged hue a color?


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## JLarkin (Jun 22, 2010)

That Belvedere they dug up was toast.  Sitting submerged for 50 years is bad, mmmkay.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2010)

JLarkin said:


> That Belvedere they dug up was toast.  Sitting submerged for 50 years is bad, mmmkay.




Look at the pic above, it looks better than most you see on ebay!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Besides the obvious spelling error the listing should have read "1950's Collectors Bad Dream Bike"


----------

